# shoulder holster for Sig P238



## andymidplains (Nov 30, 2012)

I have carried a 1911 since the late '60s in an old, single-strap military shoulder holster--always with an empty chamber. I wear it almost exclusively on the farm because of many human/racoon incidents (rabies or distemper, sometimes 5/yr) and a few human/dog incidents (some involving packs, about once/5yrs). Well the 1911 is getting a little heavy, so I bought a P238. The motions for both weapons are identical. I wear chainsaw chaps most of the time and often a felling belt, and in the winter I often work on snowshoes, so I can't wear any holster on my belt. I would like another vertical leather shoulder holster where there is no chance the P238 will fall out. Draw speed is not an issue--I guess I'm faster than your average sick racoon--so soft leather is OK with a strap. I would be willing to have a custom leather guy make a small replica of my old military holster. Any ideas....


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

*Andy*;
Galco makes an inexpensive shoulder holster that seems pretty good. Maybe they make one for your pistol.
Click on: Galco holsters; Holsters; Gun holster, pistol holsters, western holsters, shoulder holsters, leather holster and Glock holsters
Send a PM to Old Padawan (his name is Bill), here on this forum. He works for Galco, and knows all of their products.

I don't believe that you will find anything in leather that will be as inexpensive as your G.I. shoulder rig was.
However, since speed and holster-fit are not issues for you, maybe a Nylon-fabric rig would do the job at a very reasonable price. Maybe Uncle Mike's?

You could also buy a belt holster (Galco, once again, makes good soft-leather, inexpensive ones) and add G.I.-style shoulder straps to it. Any shoe-repair shop could sew them on.

I retired many years ago, so I am not current with what's available from whom.


----------



## andymidplains (Nov 30, 2012)

Thanks for the leads...

You suggested cbLeatherworks on a different thread, so I sent an email to chuck, asking if he would be interested in putting something together for me. I sent him some pictures of my old rig and asked him about a knock-off of the old military design or maybe a custom vertical holster hanging from a standard X-back strap system. I know it may not be cheap, but I will use it alot.

I'll PM Bill to see what he suggests,

Andy


----------

